# fishing 20 simmons



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i must of scared off any fishing pardeners saying boat is 60 model. was built in nc, made to launch from beach and return thru surf.20 ft a serious ocean going boat for 4 adults,has 18,000 worth of wk, brand new yamaha, fishmaster t top cheap to fish from,have grown up on ocean, worked on comm snapper boat for yr in 1973, ,have 2nd simmons new even larger for next yr.picture of boat on www.fishmaster.com under simmons in photos


----------



## chad2102 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not scared


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks to this forum i found 2 new guys to fish with, still working thru list of people that replied, i want have to sit hm nomore cause i cant find anyone to go thanks, good forum


----------

